# UML Instanzen von Assoziationen



## Hugo12 (11. Mrz 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe nur eine kurze Frage zu Ausprägungen von Assoziationen.
Wenn ich eine Assoz. "a" zwischen zwei Klassen "B" und "C" habe und
diese Assoziation in beide Richtungen navigierbar ist, muss dann ein 
Link dieser Assoziation auch immer in beide Richtungen navigierbar sein?

Ich denke ja. Wäre lieb, wenn ihr mir das kurz versichern könntet!

Danke,
Hugo


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mrz 2011)

ist 'Assoziation' ein bekannter Fachbegriff in der Programmierwelt bzw. in Java?
Roland Geyer Tutorials Java - Assoziation
?

allgemein kann genau das programmiert werden was man möchte und syntaktisch erlaubt ist, 
es existieren keine Vorschriften, schon gar nicht ob irgendwo irgendwas über einen Link verfügen oder 'navigierbar' sein muss


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2011)

Bidiektionale Assoziationen haben so ihre Tücken, aber was ist ein "Link dieser Assoziation"??


----------



## Hugo12 (11. Mrz 2011)

hallo!

Sorry, da hätte ich wohl genauer sein müssen. Ich meine Assoziationen eines Klassendiagramms in der UML.
Ein Link ist dann eine Ausprägung einer Assoziation in einem Objektdiagramm.

Eigentlich frage ich mich nur, ob eine Ausprägung einer Assoziation dann genau die gleiche Navigabilität wie
die Assoziation selbst haben muss. Ich denke schon


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2011)

Denke dass du dir deine Frage gerade selber beantwortet hast


----------

